# Second Novice JWW leg....



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

We were entered at the Southern Michigan Weimaraner Club trial held in Dexter MI yesterday and Navarre and I got his second Novice JWW leg and a first place. The judge was Laura English and it was a WONDERFUL fun, flowing course and we just had a blast! There is just one ring at Dexter and the way they run things Novice JWW is always last so we did not run until about 5:45PM and we were all laughing about how there were about 20 people left by that point in time..just all the people working and the few of us waiting to run! 

While, of course, the Q was GREAT what was also great is how focused and more Navarre was even when a wildly tugging Border Collie backed himself right into Navarre's backside as we waited our turn and Navarre's reaction was to turn and look to see what just slammed into him and the back at me!! What a good dog..yes the handler apologized and realized that was a little "too close" but of course almost to be expected at agility trials it seems...

We are entered again in A2 where I actually work so will hope for some "home field advantage" LOL! as we at least get to crate and hang out in the office where we hang out all the time anyway!! Would be fun to Q there and finish up his Novice title and move on up to Open!

If anyone wants to see Navarre and I in action he has his own pages on his breeder's web site at 
http://www.zutreuenhanden.com, previous litters, B litter photos....

Hope people have a great weekend doing whatever you are doing..we had a quiet day today and then off to Schutzhund training Sunday morning...

Marcia and Navarre the currently 2 legged agility dog!!


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Great job!!!! What a versatile dog and dedicated owner.


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

need to fix the link to Lisa Clark's website for Mr. Navarre the now 2 legged agility dog...

http://www.zutreuenhanden.com


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, not sure I get the 2 legged thing... 

(direct link to his site) 









So I KNOW we'll be seeing you at the GSD Nationals in Ohio, right? As long as you are a GSD, it's for any GSD's at any level! Bretta's first trial ever was at a Nationals! I'm thinking your pup will also rule in Rally and Obedience!

*2009 - Springfield Ohio (10/12 - 10/17 2009) * ( save this in your favorites, click here)! 
Champions Center, 4122 Laybourne Rd., Springfield, OH 45505. This is tentative for planning purposes only. Firm dates and schedules will be announced and provided by the National's Chair at a future point in time via the official premium lists.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## mcavan (Nov 2, 2005)

LOL, Ok of course I was just kidding on him having 2 "legs" but he does have 2 legs towards his Novice JWW title....

I would love to be at the GSD Nationals and will just have to see how things work out..my main focus is Schutzhund and our fall trial is just the next weekend so lots of preparation for myself and all the people that want to enter...hoping to slip away during that week and maybe do some agility, obedience, and/or herding...

Should be an amazing event that is for sure and sounds so fun and it would so wonderful to see/meet so many people on the list and the dogs..


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:Ok of course I was just kidding on him having 2 "legs" but he does have 2 legs towards his Novice JWW title....


Ok, I'm an idiot! Funny how when I read the same posting this morning on the GSD-Agility list I got it immediately!!!!









You REALLY could do the Nationals... (Is your Sch trial on Oct 24th?) cause most of the 'working' stuff at the Nationals is during the middle of the week. So like the 12 - 16th. I'm usually headed home by the weekend.

Cause it's only GSD's at ALL the trials, in many ways it's easier! None of the BC's and Goldens to muck up the place







Very strange to only have 20" and 24" dogs (maybe some preferred dogs may do 16"). But whether Rally, Obedience, agility or whatever you can be a raw beginner at your first trial, or in the more advanced levels. 

Don't forget, they also have the GSD Temperment test which is very cool, most Sch dogs get the highest scores cause they are allowed to bark and lunge when the 'scary stranger' comes near (just none of that when the FRIENDLY stranger comes in). More titles you can add after your name and you don't even have to practice for this!

http://www.gsdca.org/base/temperament_test.php


----------

